# Deer cam pic



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Not long ago I put up a deer cam behind my pond since I keep seeing prints near the water.Also throwing apples and things for them to eat.Seems like every time the battery dies all the food disappears.I finally decide to check the card on the camera.All the pics was of me messing around out back but one.Found a pic of this guy.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Now hes a shooter!!! :!


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

I wish the pic would show up bigger.He is a real nice one.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

from the pic looks like he has points going all over the place. do you hunt at your house?


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

I do now lol.My girlfirend said she seen it a week of so before a few fields down.But from the other side and said it has more than you can see in the pic.You can even see a drop tine on the other side.They are thick.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! He's a nice one!


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Guess I should stop going elsewhere to hunt and just sit out back and wait. haha


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

JIMS SVT said:


> Guess I should stop going elsewhere to hunt and just sit out back and wait. haha


Ya I would think that;s a good idea.


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

are you the same jim's svt that has the turbo mustang on stangbagers and the turbo forums???????????


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

That would give me a good reason to stay in my back yard...That is a super buck..A once in a life timer...Good Luck....JIM....CL....


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

fishnohio said:


> are you the same jim's svt that has the turbo mustang on stangbagers and the turbo forums???????????


That would be me.


----------

